# Having surround sound problems



## Superphaze (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a Pioneer VSXD411 home receiver for my surround sound. Today I got rid of my old DVD player & bought a Samsung BDF5700 Blu ray player.

I've got a digital coax cable runing from the coaxial digital out from the Blu ray player to the digital in of the receiver & I'm getting no surround sound.

Is was working fine w/ my old DVD player.

Is it that the receiver just doesn't work w/ the new technology?

I'm very new to all this so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will likely have to select that audio output in the Blu-Ray player audio configuration. By default, it will be set to HDMI.

Digital Coax will still provide DD5.1 or DTS surround audio (for both DVD and Blu-Ray). However, it does NOT support the new HD audio formats used on Blu-Ray. Only HDMI has the bandwidth necessary to support those audio formats, thus the reason HDMI is the default output.


----------

